
Cod accused of “rewriting history” to blame Russia for controversial US attacks - ducaale
https://www.eurogamer.net/2019-10-28-call-of-duty-modern-warfare-accused-of-rewriting-history-to-blame-russia-for-controversial-us-attacks
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
According to the BBC - In total, there are more than 4,000 negative reviews
from gamers playing on a PC, PS4 or Xbox, compared with just over 1,500
positive reviews.

